# Do I need commercial insurance?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

When I attempted to sign up in NJ, they said I needed commercial insurance. Is this true?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ya, NY it's the same. Uber pays it's highest rates in America those two places I think to offset the insurance cost.

I wouldn't do flex for 18 an hour if I had to buy commercial insruance.


----------

